# Barebow Risers?



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Gillo G1's By far the best balancing riser I have shot without a stab (BB). The internal weights (6) and BB cover(weighted also) make it sit perfect for me. On the shot it jumps slightly forward. I have and have shot just about every BB specific riser out, italian, german etc and the Gillo IMHO is the best.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm using a 27" Gillo G1 with the steel weights and cover. I like it very much. 

Other popular risers for barebow are the Spigarelli "barebow" riser (probably the most popular at this time), as well as some of their other risers that accept internal weights like the Moon and Explorer.

The Bernardini Luxor is a superb barebow riser as well. I used one (also 27") to shoot my PB indoor nationals score a few years back, and later went on to shoot a PB indoor recurve score with it. It's pricey, but very nice.

Greenhorn's riser seems popular in Europe, and from what I've seen, surely has a nice reaction at the shot. 

Dewayne Martin's new 25" riser is certainly a unique design, and he used it with great success in Vegas. 

Conventional risers like the GMX, Formula, W&W and SF can be utilized for barebow by adding weights to the stab. holes under the grip area, and if available, at the lower limb pocket. Just be sure the riser will fit through a 12.2cm ring, and that the weights are attached directly to the riser with no dampners or extensions.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Is that ring a steel ring? I'm assuming that we are talking about a unstrung bow; so if I am thinking of this correctly the maximum width (maybe thickness is a better word) is about 12cms?

I see that they are coming out with a Gillo G2 that can be used for either OR or BB, have you had a chance to look at that one, and what do you think of it?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, unstrung. Steel, plastic, plexiglass... Whatever. 12.2 cm. 

I've not seen a G2.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

My wife has shot bare bow for over a decade. She has used the SPigarelli Club (dedicated BB Riser) which is now too heavy for her. A Bernadini NILO (again with internal weights) the last couple years she used a 25" RX with external weights but at the indoor nationals, she shot an Old (circa 2003) PSE INTREPID with chrome ball weights attached below the grip


----------



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got a couple Spig's and a couple WF 25's. Either will work fine with a stab.

I like the WF for WA Barebow because it's heavy and I like a heavy bow. It takes a 12oz weight to get the balance the way I like it and that pushes the total weight over 5lbs.

If you like a lighter bow or one with more options then the Spig Barebow is great. You can get it to balance with less overall weight but you can make it as heavy as you want.

I'd like to try a Gillo at some point though. Everyone seems to have nothing but good things to say.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've shot/owned everything except a G1 and WF25. Currently shooting a Spig BB and liking it.

Under WA rules it's easy to make any riser heavy enough. I can add 40oz to one and stay legal if I really wanted to. I find that most benefit with between 16 and 24oz distributed between the bottom two bushings.

-Grant


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm shooting a Spig 650 Club and love it. I've owned or shot everything from the Stolid a Bull to the Best Moon but always come back to a Club. I have a WF25 as well but I shoot the Club better right now for some reason, it's an awesome riser though.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> Yes, unstrung. Steel, plastic, plexiglass... Whatever. 12.2 cm.
> 
> I've not seen a G2.


Gillo G02 Recurve Riser (ILF) 25" £239.00 at Perris Archery in the UK. I am trying to get Aim to order me a LH Midas riser in green. Waiting for a response from them now. Also looking into working a trade for a used LH 27" HPX. Either way I will be happy.


----------



## Clarsach (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm using an SF Forged Plus with an 8oz X-Spot weight at the lower limb pocket bushing. Just enough weight to keep the bow upright and it fits the ring with no problem. Been very happy with that set up for a while now.

Seriously considering a Gillo however.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

grantmac said:


> . I find that most benefit with between 16 and 24oz distributed between the bottom two bushings.
> 
> -Grant


Grant, so you are using both lower bushings simultaneously (the stab bushing and the bushing above the limb bolts), and then just switching around weights until you get the feel you want? I was thinking of trying this.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you allowed to use both bushings?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes. In WA Barebow, you can attach weights BELOW THE GRIP, directly to the riser. The unstrung bow must fit through a 12.2cm ring. 

A weight in both holes (all three if they have them) below the grip is common.


----------



## _JR_ (Mar 30, 2014)

This raises a question for me about weights for barebow: 
I have a SF Forged Plus that I use for barebow. I have a 12oz. weight which I put in the bottom bushing (the one by the limb attachment bolt). I like how it feels, and I'm perfectly happy with it. 
However, I've also seen people with weights in the upper hole of the two below the grip also, the one for the stabilizer. What, if anything, will change if I put another 12oz. weight in that second hole? 
I know it'll be heavier, but I'm sturdy and I don't that'll be a big deal. 

Might it worth it for me to order one and just try it out? Is the objective just to get a lot of mass weight on the riser? 

In case it matters, I'm using 70" SF Premium Carbon limbs, 30#, split-finger, about 29 3/4" DL, my point-on spot at 50m is on the lower 1-ring.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

On my Moon I use two 10oz weights which are 1.25" diameter and just fit inside the 12.2cm ring.
On the Spig BB I'm playing with I have both internal weights (8oz I believe) and then one more in the bottom hole. It's borderline too heavy. Once I have some more time in the shop I will make a 20oz disk weight for the bottom that just fits inside the ring.

-Grant


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Best Zenit with two additional weights about 12 oz each attached to the stab hole and the one below it. The riser is very heavy, but forgiving.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I shot my WF25 with a 12" B Stinger and 12oz disc today, not WA barebow legal perhaps but it really balanced well with that on.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Jon, I also shoot mine with a 12" stab and 9oz of weight...balances great, this is what I shot a t Vegas and Louisville this weekend.


Dewayne


----------



## Clarsach (Aug 18, 2012)

Just a correction. I miss spoke. The weight on my riser is a 12 oz X-Spot, not 8 oz.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a pair of Spigarelli BB risers that I like a lot. Some day I haope to play around a bit with the Gilo and WF25 risers too.


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

Clarsach said:


> I'm using an SF Forged Plus with an 8oz X-Spot weight at the lower limb pocket bushing. Just enough weight to keep the bow upright and it fits the ring with no problem. Been very happy with that set up for a while now.
> 
> Seriously considering a Gillo however.


I use an SF Forged Plus with 3 oz X-spot weight at the lower limb pocket bushing. I have an 8 oz weight, but it is still too heavy for me currently, so I am working up to it with the 3 oz, and maybe 5 oz.

With 8 oz weight, if it is only the riser, then it balances well, but with the limbs it still tilts back. I imagine 12 oz weight will work better but that will be a while for me.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

The Hoyt GMX I just got balances well with a short bstinger and 4 ounces on the end. Same with the SF Forged plus, same weight. Here is a pic...

View attachment 2182789


There are two holes below the grip for BB compliant weights.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

The 26" Stolid Bull Vanquish was designed as a Target riser but at 1.8kg it comes in a bit heavy for most target archers, with the Bespoke bb weight it's 2.1kg, no compromise in design or build quality, 7071 Aluminium makes it very stiff and it' perfectly balanced for Barebow.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

steve morley said:


> The 26" Stolid Bull Vanquish was designed as a Target riser but at 1.8kg it comes in a bit heavy for most target archers, with the Bespoke bb weight it's 2.1kg, no compromise in design or build quality, 7071 Aluminium makes it very stiff and it' perfectly balanced for Barebow.
> 
> View attachment 2182938


Strange that the Black Thunder, which was designed for barebow, rocks back even with it's barebow weight on. I do love those Vanquish though, really well balanced.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Ordered a Gillo G1 about a week ago, so will claim that as my barebow riser.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

IME finding a riser with the right grip was more of a big deal ... fussed with a Best Moon for several months but found a simply weighted Winex with 8oz top & 12oz bottom BB weight has worked out the best so far - M


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Bigjono said:


> Strange that the Black Thunder, which was designed for barebow, rocks back even with it's barebow weight on. I do love those Vanquish though, really well balanced.


Operator error :wink:

I think the grip makes a difference, the BT seems to have a more chunky grip.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

steve morley said:


> Operator error :wink:
> 
> I think the grip makes a difference, the BT seems to have a more chunky grip.


Lol, you may be right Steve but I took it to the trad worlds to let a few real good shooters handle it and they all thought the same. I really think it could be that terrible grip it has.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> Lol, you may be right Steve but I took it to the trad worlds to let a few real good shooters handle it and they all thought the same. I really think it could be that terrible grip it has.


Grip position is higher and there is less deflex on the Vanquish. Also the limb pockets look a lot lighter on the Vanquish.
All that stuff behind and above the grip adds up. Part of the reason the WF25 balances so well is they seem to have really focused on putting the grip high and minimizing weight behind the hand.

-Grant


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Markliep said:


> IME finding a riser with the right grip was more of a big deal ... fussed with a Best Moon for several months but found a simply weighted Winex with 8oz top & 12oz bottom BB weight has worked out the best so far - M


Best grip I've found on a stock bow so far is the GMX grip...it's awesome...for me.

View attachment 2183624


----------

